# Help my confusion.



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I was working on all the US1 chassis I have. What I was dong was removing the pickup shoes, motors, and tires and putting it all into my ultrasonic cleaner with the proper cleaner solution. I pulled them out after 15 minutes and everything was looking great. I wiped it all down and made sure it was dry by using my air blow gun and electrical contact cleaner on the motors. I reassembled the chassis and ran them with wheels in the air on the track. They still seemed sluggish like I never cleaned them. I figured it had to be that I did not disassemble the motors and clean the armatures and brushes. 

I did not pull the motors apart and figured I'd try spraying it with WD40. Reason I did that as I worked with an industrial electrician about 15 years ago and he would spray WD40 on old motors that were drawing too many amps. He would do it while they were running. He stated "it would re freshen them". Most times it worked. 

I tried it on the chassis that were still running sluggish. They came to life and run really well now, but what did I miss disassembling cleaning?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You make no mention of re-lubrication?

Bone dry chassis are grumpy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh sorry I used the needle dropper I have filled with Mobil 1 Ow30 oil. I put one drop on the front and one on the rear of the armature, and also the axle points where they contact the chassis. :thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have never taken apart an inline motor like I have pancakes. Maybe the refresher is the WD40 is cleaning the brushes and contact surface. Just looking at one of my 440's that has been sitting around, the shaft looks like it has collected more crud than if I had been running it. Just a thought.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

also take the back of business card, roll your brushes(finger pressure on it to clean them.

small brush to clean the brush tubes

make sure no residue is on the comm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

These are can motors with bent tabs holding the end bell on. I won't be pulling them apart unless I had to. A Tyco 440 car is easier to pull apart in my opinion. 

Does WD40 conduct electricity?


----------

